# Trenchless lateral reinstatement



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just ordered a tool called a Smart Cutter, a lot of the sewers that we line are combined systems (storm and sanitary) so they get lined over then you have to dig them up and cut the liner out. You can buy a robotic cutter that uses air to grind them out cost is 15k min. 25k normal. And I just can not dump that right now. there are people who will do it for you at $1200 - $1500 per line. I had thought about making one then I ran across the smart cutter out of Finland. It has already proven itself on over 13k lines in Europe and won the best trenchless toll award for 2012. I ordered the starter kit and because they have no US importer yet they are coming to Indy for the show and will bring mine with them then UPS it to me (what timing huh). Cost is around $1500. It will not take the place of a robot but it lets me be the captain of my own ship a little bit more. Also we have shared lines in some houses and this will be a great way to tie the neighbor back in. The recommended length is only 32' for the shaft, once I get my hands on it I will find away to make it 50'. I plan on using a pneumatic die grinder as my power source. Here is a Youtube link of it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Is it listed to be used here? Only reason why I ask is I have found a few items that I wanted but they are not listed for use here. I thought about contacting some directly for orders but they usually just put it through to the US rep and I am no further ahead.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Don't know but they are not coming to the Indy show for fun I bet. Actually I don't even care as long as it does what I want lol:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Cuda said:


> Don't know but they are not coming to the Indy show for fun I bet. Actually I don't even care as long as it does what I want lol:yes:


That's what I hoped the other guys did and felt. Its not like they don't sell a bunch of other stuff.

Nice grab by the way.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a long flexible shaft weedeater with a flapwheel on it! Some times it is the simple ideas that make all the sense!


----------

